# NA 2005 Prone to Infection



## Fletch9 (Jan 5, 2005)

My Auto-Protect icon in Norton Antivirus 2005 suddenly turned to OFF on it's own. Did it twice while using IE6 but not in other browsers.

What did that "font of security systems" say to make me feel better?
Zilch!. Your IE6 is infected, reinstalled.

Of course there were a few issues that were glaringly obvious, like what NA is doing to fix THEIR problem, and where do I get my money back, and maybe an explanaition why they are able to get infected in the first place. :upset: 

Fletch


----------

